# 510 Drip tips for 22mm RDA like Citadel or Venna



## CTRiaan (5/2/19)

Does anybody know where I can find drip tips that will fit something like the Citadel or Venna?

I can't use the supplied ones without burning my lips!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (5/2/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Does anybody know where I can find drip tips that will fit something like the Citadel or Venna?
> 
> I can't use the supplied ones without burning my lips!


like the one @KZOR has in his review of the citadel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (5/2/19)

lesvaches said:


> like the one @KZOR has in his review of the citadel?


Yes or even smaller, as long as it takes into account that the part that it fits into is raised above the rest of the cap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/2/19)

Paging @Christos - maybe he can advise you @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (6/2/19)

Silver said:


> Paging @Christos - maybe he can advise you @CTRiaan


The problem is the Citadel and venna have a slightly raised lip for the drip tip so you would need a taller drip tip with the exact width of the raised lip otherwise the drip tip will have overhang. e.g. of lip.






Apologies @Ash but your image shows the overhang beautifully. (Image courtesy of @Ash - Taken without his permission)





Locally, these tips may be better but also may be too short.
https://crafted-coils.myshopify.com/collections/drip-tips/products/510-drip-tips-standard
Best is to ask @akhalz about them.

Alternatively, you could go shopping here : http://siammods.com/510-drip-tips
Just dont pull a @Rob Fisher and buy them in every colour! (I still need to buy a few of these but Im scared I will end up with more tips than i will need in a lifetime  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CTRiaan (6/2/19)

Thanks, @Christos.

Haha, one or two will be enough for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/2/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Thanks, @Christos.
> 
> Haha, one or two will be enough for me.


I made the mistake of looking at the siam tips... Now I want all of them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (6/2/19)

You can also check signature tips (UK based)- the hadaly tip should fit the citadel perfectly. 

In these pics- the blue and black wider tips are Hands Tips, 510 (become a bit tough to find recently though).

The narrower blue tip is a steel inner tip which was from Vape Hyper, and is slightly longer than most of the standard 510 tips I've used. Fits the Hadaly/citadel with no overhang.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

Christos said:


> The problem is the Citadel and venna have a slightly raised lip for the drip tip so you would need a taller drip tip with the exact width of the raised lip otherwise the drip tip will have overhang. e.g. of lip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great explanation and very insightful @Christos !

I sense a thread one of these days called "Christos' Siam Mods drip tip adventures"
Sounds quite saucy, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (9/2/19)

Silver said:


> Great explanation and very insightful @Christos !
> 
> I sense a thread one of these days called "Christos' Siam Mods drip tip adventures"
> Sounds quite saucy, lol


I think 'how to be perpetually poor by Christos' is more appropriate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Does anybody know where I can find drip tips that will fit something like the Citadel or Venna?
> 
> I can't use the supplied ones without burning my lips!


You could alternatively try the ultem cap. It looks quite nice and solved my same issue with the Citadel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

